
Ask HN: Any domain name registrars that don't require JavaScript? - glockenspielen
I wish to manage nameservers and records via a text browser such as links, lynx or w3m.<p>I recall when namecheap and namesilo did not require scripts.<p>Anyone have current experience with a registrar free from JavaScript?
======
nlolks
Try this one. freedns.afraid.org

~~~
glockenspielen
Not a domain name registrar, but looks useful nonetheless. Looking into this.
Thanks.

